

Richard Stallman: My Lisp Experiences and the Development of GNU Emacs - mqt
http://www.gnu.org/gnu/rms-lisp.html

======
allenbrunson
good lord. has stallman ever had _anything_ happen to him that didn't turn
into a giant battle of wills?

i try to give the guy the benefit of the doubt, because of all his
accomplishments, but he's making it difficult.

~~~
staunch
I think his being unreasonable in the extreme is a double edged sword. It made
him highly productive because he channeled it so well and it also made him a
total pain in the ass to interact with. It's a hobby of mine to tolerate
people like Stallman, who are ultra smart but really annoying to most people.
It's sort of like appreciating stinky cheeses. In both cases a bit of alcohol
helps.

~~~
rms
I really respect people with extreme ideological views because I am glad that
someone is fighting for most of the different ideologies. We'll get to rms's
Free utopia eventually.

Any idea if GNU Hurd supports USB yet? Maybe even Intel wireless cards?

